
The Road to Hell Is Paved with Good Intentions - howard941
https://www.psychologytoday.com/gb/blog/word-less/201904/the-road-hell-is-paved-good-intentions?amp&__twitter_impression=true
======
kleer001
These days I've been fantasizing about evidice-based governance. Then I get
sad about the fact it'll never happen. But maybe I'm just being pessimistic.
Maybe we'll get our collective shit together before we extinguish ourselves.

